# Trying to Get a Handle on Fishable Surf



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok, I have been paying attetion to what everyone has written about fishing the surf. I have also been trying to look at this page daily, http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas, to see what the swells are and wind direction.

My question is as of today, it shows Sunday to be pretty flat, all below knee level, but choppy with 13 mph SSE wind.

So my question is, based on what I have read, it should be a good day to put out the big rods but not likely great for trout because of the choppy conditions. I don't get how they can say choppy with swells below knee level.

Can someone enlighten me on the exact details of what the above site is actually predicting?

Also, it appears about a total of 5 or 6 people post a lot about when to fish the surf. I guess the others are afraid to let the cat out of the bag on when to fish.

I really do appreciate the individuals who don't mind sharing their knowledge.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

It's gonna be rough and dirty in my opinion. Wait for a southeast breeze under 10 mph for a day or so and it'll green up and lay down. Then the trout will be biting. As for the weekend I'm sure if u put the big rods out u could catch a red or two and sharks and other stuff


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Great thread...a couple more questions as a fellow student...

10mph seems to be a breakover point for alot of folks. 
Is this because the waves die out? 

Does the turbulence of the wave action drive the trout out of the surf guts or is it because it's harder to detect a bite?


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

From what I have observed, quite recently, like this week...

The wind does have a lot to do with the chop, and the chop makes waves break all over the place, not just on the bars. They still break major on the bars, but without clean waves breaking at set points in the surf, it can be difficult to tell where you want to put your bait. It can also make it difficult to get out to the next bar without getting molested.

I don't get to be picky about what conditions I fish in, since I plan my vacations well in advance due to my wife's job, so most days we just deal with the dirty water and choppy waves. This week there were two days where we just didn't fish because of the rain and the waves/weather.

Since we're asking questions here, I have one. What determines current? I kind of assumed that it would have to do with tidal flow, but that doesn't seem to pan out from what I experience in the water. There are days when the tide changes twice and the current seems to stay pretty constant, varying in intensity.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

If you are retired and can sit around and wait for the conditions to be perfect every time you fish then by all means do that. However, if you're like most of us you fish when you can if the conditions are manageable. I think I lucked out and got to fish maybe 2 weekends with "great conditions" last year. The rest were just manageable. If i had the weekend off this weekend I'd be chunking and yaking baits. The trout fishing probably won't be great, but you'll do fine with the casted baits for reds and sharks.

Under 10 mph does seem to be a good rule of thumb for trout fishin. When that wind calms down and that green water pushes in and the surf lays flat its time to call in sick. 

What I've learned about Swell Info is that when it says 1-2 foot swells, that is the reading from the buoys. So that is 1-2' in open water off the beach. You can usually expect the height of the breaking waves to be double that. 

The choppiness has a lot to do with the wind and the frequency of the waves coming in. As you watch the reports and go out and experience the surf you'll see what they mean. It can be choppy even when the waves are small.

Hope this helps. When I started out I used to get really frustrated with Swell Info until I understood it better.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

As others have said, less than 10 miles per hour wind is key for the surf to be calm enough to wade for trout. Also this month and into the first of next month, be on the lookout for mild cool fronts with light north winds, because that can lay the surf flat and green...and the trout will be there. In my experience, how calm the surf is has just as much to do with the tides and currents as it does the wind, swell info is usually pretty close on predicting this. Use windfinder to get the best prediction on wind speed. If trout is what you are after, watch the reports and be ready to go anytime we get calm winds for several days in a row, it really takes 2-3 days of calm wind for the surf to get right. Once the wind lays, the first day it will most likely still be muddy and murky, but the second and third days should be on fire. It can also get too calm, for too long, and the sharks and Spanish mackerel will move in thick and can put a damper on the trout fishing.

Hope this helps, feel free to pm me if you need any more info.

Brad

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks. This is all useful information.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Also, like they said already, be sure to add 5 mph to the predicted wind speed. The weather men are hardly ever right.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

They say knee level reffering to someone staning on a surfboard. As for wading, it would then be chest high.

You can catch trout in choppy surf if the water is green. You will need a sustained southeast wind for that. If you are waiting for the surf to be calm, the graph will way down at the very bottom.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't believe a single one of these responses. Surf fishermen are a very secretive lot, and they love to lead newbies astray.

In fact, you need to do the exact opposite of what they say. :spineyes:


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Don't believe a single one of these responses. Surf fishermen are a very secretive lot, and they love to lead newbies astray.
> 
> In fact, you need to do the exact opposite of what they say. :spineyes:


Was waiting for that response. Lol.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I have been fishing the surf for about 20 years now but always just when I could go regardless of conditions. I would get down there and see smooth glass for water and hit it or I would see 2 foot rollers and get beat up by it. I am in a position now that if conditions look good, I can burn a day of vacation and hit the surf. So, I want those days to be as fishable as possible. 

So I would say I am by no means a newbie, but wanting to learn how to make sure each trip is done under fisable condition be it for reds, sharks, or trout.

I know it is a really long way out but the swell site is listing next Thursday as calm and flat for at least half of the day.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

someone has been reading too much L. Strauss :ac550:


----------



## CatfishStalker (May 10, 2011)

There's almost always a more fishable part of the surf.
The wind and coastline are your friends.
Study them... Then use your knowledge to find protected areas.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have no idea on Trout fishing in the surf I've caught Trout in dirty choppy water, clear water with wind and clear water with calm water. 
When I get a chance to fish the surf and to be successful I fish all day and durning that time the fish will bite. When I fish the surf, my primary target is Bull Reds, and Sharks, and if its seem half decent water I'll try for some Trout.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Una Una Oky Oky

http://www.nichtberger.com/camera.html


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

A good time to go is when you can go! You can try to predict the weather but itâ€™s all up in the air. Only mother nature determines what the surf will be like once you get there!!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

As long as the seaweed isnt thick, ive actually had better luck with a big booming high tide and rough surf, at least as far as redfish and black drums are concerned. Pompano not so much, its need to be fairly clear and smooth. Fwiw.


----------



## texastony (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

If you are still reading this thread, the next few days might be good, at least for the upper coast. Winds shifting to the north tonight should lay the surf flat, and then a moderate/ light SE until later in the week might provide a decent window if you can sneak out during the week. I will be trying it in Galveston Sunday night/ Monday if the forecast holds. Last week the sharks seemed to be a little slow, but they were catching trout, especially early in the week, even in pretty choppy water. Good luck!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I will be hitting it hard tomorrow and if the conditions hold as predicted agian Thursday.


----------

